# Santa's Naughty & Nice List...



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well mainly naughty!

Do you remember my store's front display window? We have some bakery treats on a plate in that window and someone...or someone(s) discovered them.










No one is confessing but I think I may have some DNA evidence.










So I'm telling Jett and Callie about Santa and how he's making a list, and checking it twice. And Callie asks...

Who's dis Santa?










So we had a bit of a time out in the time out chair. Jett is feeling appropriately disciplined. However Callie's still not sure this 'Santa guy' is worth having to sit in the Time Out Chair.










So Jett felt the need to explain it to her. Now she gets it. And somehow that makes Jett feel better. Big brothers!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Gotta love those two little faces!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the sweater on Callie and her hair looks so great - you might need to change your siggy to a more recent photo!!! Jett, you are a GREAT big brother and Callie is VERY lucky to have you to teach her the ropes and explain things to her when she doesn't understand!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness Crystal they are so adorable :wub: Bailey & Sophia said to send that cookie here and they will inspect it for this DNA you speak of :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hmmmm, busted?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I really love Jett and Callie's eyes in this set of pictures :wub: So expressive :wub: 
LOL about the cookie, wonder who did it


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are extemely adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jett and Callie are so adorable, they're staying on my "nice" list. Somebody probably left the door open.:HistericalSmiley: I love Callie's sweater and her matching bow. Precious!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Now Crystal they were testing to see if the cookies were good enough to sell. They don't want you selling a bad product.:HistericalSmiley: 

Those two are really two sweethearts. Just love the sweaters their wearing. They are really adorable...Jett so handsome...Callie the cutie..:wub: Give them kisses for me.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh that is too funny and cut, I say they need to be paw printed to be sure...maybe a cheek swab. But please keep them on the nice list, as they are just too adorable to do anything wrong...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked: Oh no, Crystal. You must have, um, MICE, in your new store.:OMG!: Yeah, that's it, mice.:w00t: Excuse me a second, Crystal. 

--(What was that Jett and Callie? Did she buy the mice story?...Hmm, we'll have to see lovies. I'll let you know.) 

As I was saying,Crystal, it couldn't possibly be one of your little angels. Look at those faces.:cloud9:

--(Okay guys. I think she might go for it but it better not happen again. You better be nice...for Santa and Mommy.)

I agree with Erin that it's time to change the siggie picture of Callie. She is delectably delicious in that shot of her in her sweater dress. I'm so in love with that little girl. And of course there's my Jett looking divine as always. :wub::wub: 
How do you get any work done???


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Not the time of year to get caught being naughty!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

But looking at those 2 adorable faces I have a feeling Santa will be very forgiving!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cute Cute Cute!!!:wub::wub: Those two couldn't have gotten into the cookies just look at those sweet faces. BTW i love that sweater dress on Callie.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Callie and Jett look just adorable!! Love their outfits.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh how cute! they are so sweet.

....now that could have been a customer sampling the goods...you never know. Innocent until proven guilty Crystal.:innocent:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I had to come back for a second look at that sweet outfit on Callie.

"Hunterette - where are you honey. Come out from under your bed so mommy can measure you!!!":innocent:

Awntie Cwystal - hewp me!!! xoxo Hunter (I'm not a Hunterwette!):w00t:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Aww they look so innocent! Maybe it was a visiting customer that is the culprit!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you blame them??? Those cookies look soooo goood!!! I love Callie's little outfit, pink and green is my favorite color!!! Cute and of course we can't leave out that handsome Jett!! Love to both of them~~~~:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

They are sooooo cute. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really loved seeing these pictures and I can't get over how much Callie's hair is growing. She looks beautiful and of coarse Jett always looks too cute to be real! :wub:
I LOVE that sweater!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Crystal, that made me smile. How sweet it that . . .

Callie and Jet look great. How nice to be able to do something that you love. (and bring your fluffs with you, to boot)

If only you didn't have to deal with the fluffs parents - then, it would be a *perfect vocation* - 

((Hugs))


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know, I really do need to put a new pic of Callie in my siggy! But I love seeing the changes in her so much.

She is really a pistol to get a good picture of. She always wants to drop her ears when I'm ready to snap a picture and then she looks sad or mad. She's one that if you talk to in a high, happy voice, she drops her ears instead of pricking them. It's so hard to capture her true personality and sweet little face. I remember it being difficult with Jett too at first so I'm hoping this will change.

Thanks everyone for your kind words on my babies. It's been awhile since I've posted pics of them and thought it about time. I'll try to get some pics of Zoe when she's feeling better....and has a bath and haircut!:blush:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, how funny! That little Snowman needs to check into prosthesis. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Of course, I think a customer broke in...I'm sure it was the middle of the night and had their way with that poor little Snowman! :w00t: Not Callie nor Jett. I hope Zoe is feeling better soon, sending gentle cuddles to her. Crystal, I just ordered and rec'd the same sweater dress. I need to get on your site and place an order!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

NO, you have it wrong, :huh:look at those faces :wub:do they look like they could do anything like that? No No No there little angels:innocent:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

totally adorable , and nooo it wasnt them !! that manniquin doggy came to life n did that ,,, love them !


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL!!! just adorable!! Jett got caught! haha


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I had to come back for a second look at that sweet outfit on Callie.
> 
> "Hunterette - where are you honey. Come out from under your bed so mommy can measure you!!!":innocent:
> 
> Awntie Cwystal - hewp me!!! xoxo Hunter (I'm not a Hunterwette!):w00t:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh, how funny! That little Snowman needs to check into prosthesis. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Of course, I think a customer broke in...I'm sure it was the middle of the night and had their way with that poor little Snowman! :w00t: Not Callie nor Jett. I hope Zoe is feeling better soon, sending gentle cuddles to her. Crystal, I just ordered and rec'd the same sweater dress. I need to get on your site and place an order!


A prosthesis?? :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I had to come back for a second look at that sweet outfit on Callie.
> 
> "Hunterette - where are you honey. Come out from under your bed so mommy can measure you!!!":innocent:
> 
> Awntie Cwystal - hewp me!!! xoxo Hunter (I'm not a Hunterwette!):w00t:


Aw little Hunter, I'm afraid I will be of no help because there are a few pics of a certain little 'Jetta' floating around. :HistericalSmiley:

But I do think you would look awesome in pink! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aw little Hunter, I'm afraid I will be of no help because there are a few pics of a certain little 'Jetta' floating around. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But I do think you would look awesome in pink! :thumbsup:


 
"oh no, not da awntie cwystal too!!!! who will save me from da mom and hwer mesuring twape?!?! I do fink I would wook good in pink but not in dat dwess!!!!!" xoxo *H*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

As always, I believe innocent until proven guilty. And I think that both Jett and Callie were framed. Obviously the pup on the window had something to do with this!!! LOL!

I love this! It was too cute and I missed seeing pics of your babies. Jett is looking as handsome as ever and I love the little dress Callie is wearing. She's already so pretty and is totally working this dress. Thanks for sharing Crystal


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, they are painfully cute!!! How do you ever get any work done?!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness!! i think they were just doing the taste test!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Jett & Callie - if you need legal assistance I will offer you an SM discount of 10%


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Jett & Callie - if you need legal assistance I will offer you an SM discount of 10%


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Jett & Callie - if you need legal assistance I will offer you an SM discount of 10%


Hey now...don't be giving them any ideas! :smrofl:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are the two cutest malts :wub::wub:They are sooooo beautiful!
Those little faces are darling:wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Definitely MICE!!! Too adorable babies like that could never be naughty.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Leslie got it right, it was mice. Those two beauties would not do anything naughty. 
Why is it your babies get cuter each time I see them? I can't stand it they are so cute. Callie sure is growing up as beautiful as her big sister. Jett you are the best big brother! Callie is so lucky to have you at the store to smarten her up and help her.
I guess Santa knows what all of us girl Malt mommys want for Christmas--a sweater like Callie's for our girls. It is over the top beautiful. My favorite color combo too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! they are so sweet. :tender: way to angelic to be the guilty ones, must be the pixies


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Crystal, Those babies of yours are too NICE to ever be put on the Naughty list. Both of them would melt any Santa's heart :wub:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Jett & Callie - if you need legal assistance I will offer you an SM discount of 10%


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Look at those faces, I could never believe either of them had been trying to sneak the biscuits...they are far too precious.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a darling pair they make!!! :wub: Love them both. Thanks for sharing.


----------

